# Looking For A Good Home in Pennsylvania



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

Dear friends,

I am sad to be posting in this forum but it has become an inevitable truth that my best friend and I must part for now. I am leaving for college in the United Kingdom, and my beautiful pigeon unfortunately cannot go with me. Therefore, I'm looking for a good home for her.

My pigeon Georgia will be three years old in December. She was orphaned when she was two weeks old, and I raised her from that time. She has grown into a beautiful bird, and she loves to sit on my shoulder and fly around in my room. She loves being held and petted, although catching her can be just a little bit of a challenge. She has never been with other pigeons, but I'm sure she'd fit right in with any other birds. I just had her to the vet for a check-up, and she received a clean bill of health.

My preference would be to have her go to a home close to me (within two hours of where I live) so that when I come back home for the summer I can perhaps come and visit her and keep in touch. However, if I must go farther, then I will. I hope that someone can adopt her who will have more time to spend with her than I did - she loves attention.

Georgia's friend, Budgie the cockatiel (who was a rescue after being abused) is also looking for a home. Budgie is a yellow cockatiel and has some security issues, but she is much more sociable, will sit on your hand and whistle to you. She also received a clean bill of health from the vet, and needs someone who can spend time with her in order to help her gain trust with humans again.

I will post pictures tomorrow.

Thank you for your time and interest.

Sincerely,

Laura


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Laura,

Your pets sound like lovely birds and thank you for your kindness in rescuing them.

Where about in Pennsylvania are you?


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

I live in Temple, PA, right outside of Reading.

Here are pictures of Georgia and Budgie:

http://s468.photobucket.com/albums/rr44/rialize_birds/


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can they not stay with your family?


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

My parents aren't fans of birds - my stepdad hates them, and my mum just doesn't want to take care of them. I have sincerely tried to convince them, but no luck.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

When do you leave?


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

I leave on the 15th of September.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to keep bumping this thread up several times each day so it stays on top. I really wish I had some options for you, but I don't. Would you mail your pigeon? If so, that might make it easier. You could get a mailing box from Foys. 
Have you called your vet and asked if he/she knows of anyone?


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

I have talked to my vet, but she doesn't know anyone in the area that would be interested in a pet pigeon. She is interested in taking my cockatiel herself, but she's not sure yet.

I have that contact information of some bird sanctuaries if need be, but this is my last resort. My birds have been around humans their whole lives, and I want them to go to a home where they will have human contact and be well taken care of.

I would be willing to mail, I suppose - but only as a last resort. I'm not sure how safe it is, or how comfortable it would be for my pigeon. I know people have done it before with no problem, so I would do it if need be. I just hope that someone in Pennsylvania would be interested.


----------



## kitcatsheart (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi I've been looking to adopt a pigeon for a few weeks now. I'm a wild life rehabilitator and i recently had a run in with a pigeon I feel in love with. Unfortunately my pidgey didn't make it so I'm looking to adopt a baby in his name to keep as a loving pet. I live on Long Island in ny and I'd just love to see a picture of the baby if possible


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Cat  I'm soooo glad you posted! You should be able to see pictures at http://s468.photobucket.com/albums/rr44/rialize_birds/

If it works out and either of you need a hand with transportation I'd be happy to help out -- though I imagine the two of you would want to meet face-to-face. If so, I'd be happy to offer my house as a meeting place.

Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

kitcatsheart said:


> Hi I've been looking to adopt a pigeon for a few weeks now. I'm a wild life rehabilitator and i recently had a run in with a pigeon I feel in love with. Unfortunately my pidgey didn't make it so I'm looking to adopt a baby in his name to keep as a loving pet. I live on Long Island in ny and I'd just love to see a picture of the baby if possible


Follow the link in post 3. There is a great picture of the pigeon in her diaper.


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

i am willing to offer this bird a home. i did lose a bird recently.(feral bird that got poisoned) im still greiving for Skye,but would love to offer my home and heart to another bird. perhaps it will help ease my remaining sadness.
i live in Altoona,pa. wich is in Blair county,about an hour east of pittsburgh.if you still need a home,i'd be glad to take him in.please,let me know. 

thanks,steph

if you get in a pinch with a home for your 'teils,i have space for them also,so i could potentially keep your family together. or adopt one/or the other.


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

rialize,
i sent out the question replies for adoption last night to you via email. im sorry i havent been online. i had to have an emergency appendecomy surgery and was hospitalized for a few days.did you get my reply email yet?


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*?*

wow, this is sad for both of you! has anyone taken georgia yet? she is a beauty, by the way! she looks a lot like my trooper!


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

lizz said:


> wow, this is sad for both of you! has anyone taken georgia yet? she is a beauty, by the way! she looks a lot like my trooper!


i may be taking them home with me. pending the rest of the adoption process goes well.

me and my friend are getting very exited over the chance to adopt them. we started figuring out cage spots,treats and toys already.lol.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Prophecy - I will certainly be keeping my fingers crossed for you  Would be so wonderful for the two birds to be able to stay together!

I'm glad (as I'm sure you are) that rialize is going through a detailed adoption process. Shows thought, love & caring of both parties 

Keep us all posted!


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

I will be welcoming Georgia and Budgie,to their new home here on september 12th!

I spoke with laura on the phone,and she's very nice. we'll be recieving them on friday,around noonish.i will post and let everyone know how they made and how they're settling in.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news! We'll look forward to an update and photos once you have the birds, Steph. Thank you for giving them a home.

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Fantastic Steph  Bet you're gonna be on pins & needles waiting for the 12th to arrive. I'm soooo glad this worked out - congratulations to ALL of you!


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

We have newbies in the house! Georgia and Budgie arrived safely,and are already at home here! They are doing great. Thank you Laura,i hope your doing ok.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update Steph  I so happy for all of you! When you can we'd love pictures of them in their new digs.

Good luck at school Laura - and hope to see you on the forum after you get settled in the UK


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm SO glad to hear the update, pictures would be wonderful!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just caught this thread...what a wonderful out come for her very much loved birdies.......PT ought to be called the "love connection".....good wishes for all!


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

update on georgia and budgie.(no pics yet,sorry)

Georgia is one hip pigeon! I was playing music yesterday and she was dancing to it, we got it on video. it was really funny. Shes so full of herself. tonight she was strutting in front of her big mirror,then stopped in front,preened herself and started strutting again.lol
like she was saying ''im one gorgous pigeon!'' and flaunting it.
Budgie is a very sweet girl,and though shes kinda shy,shes warmed up in a very sweet manner.we have her in a window that she can look out,and she loves to watch the world go by.
all and all they're doing well.


----------

